# Αγχώδεις Διαταραχές - Φοβίες > Διαταραχές Αποπροσωποποίησης & Αποπραγματοποίησης >  Χρόνια Διαταραχή Αποπραγματοποίησης

## Chronic Derealization Dis

Χαίρεται. Υπάρχει κάποιο άτομο εδώ το οποίο πάσχει από Χρόνια Διαταραχή Αποπραγματοποίησης;

----------


## Chronic Derealization Dis

κάποιος; ...

----------


## 66psy

εγω έχω πάθει αποπραγματοποιηση ως συμπτωματα της κρισης πανικου, και θυμαμαι ηταν πολυ ασχημο..
δεν ξερω κατα ποσο θα την παλευα αν ειχε διαταραχη αποπροσωποποιησης δηλαδη..
εχω διαβασει γι αυτη..
ειναι σαν να νιωθεις ξενος μεσα στο ιδιο σου το σωμα... πρεπει να ειναι πολυ κουραστικο ολο αυτο...

αγωγω ακολουθεις?

----------


## Chronic Derealization Dis

Χαίρεται, @66psy. Σε ευχαριστώ για την απάντηση.
Είναι εξαιρετικά δύσκολο, παρότι ζω με αυτό από τότε που θυμάμαι τον εαυτό μου. 
Λαμβάνω κλασσική αντικαταθλιπτική και ηρεμιστική αγωγή, μιας και πάσχω συν τοις άλλοις από Διαταραχή Πανικού.
Έχω αλλάξει πάνω από 30 διαφορετικές φαρμακευτικές αγωγές, αλλά τίποτα δεν βοήθησε στ' αλήθεια μακροπρόθεσμα.
Εσύ λαμβάνεις κάποια αγωγή ή βίωσες αποκλειστικά ένα μεμονωμένο επεισόδιο στα πλαίσια της κρίσης πανικού;

----------


## 66psy

εγω εχω θεμα με αγοροφοβια, αλλα ξεκινησε με κρισεις πανικου.
εχω βιωσει πολλες κρισεις και γενικως διαφορα σωματικα απο το αγχος, αλλα το συμπτωμα της αποπραγματοποιησης δεν το εχω βιωσει συχνα.
παντως θυμαμαι με τρομαξε παρα πολυ οταν το επαθα..
ηταν για μενα το χειροτερο συμπτωμα..
διαφορα αλλα σωματικα μπορω να τα διαχειριστω και δεν τα φοβαμαι πλεον. αλλα την αποπραγματοποιηση εξακολουθω να την τρεμω.
εγω εκανα θεραπεια με ζαναξ μαζι με ψυχοθεραπεια.
τωρα τα εχω σταματησει και παιρνω μονον οταν παραστει η αναγκη κι αυτο σε πολη χαμηλη δοσολογια, ισα ισα για την ανθυποβολη.

οταν λες οτι ειναι χρονιο εννοεις οτι δεν φευγει ποτε?
ας πουμε ειναι ολη την ημερα ή μονο καποιες ωρες? 
δεν βελτιωνεται καθολου?

στις κρισεις πανικου αυτο παντως συμβαινει λογω υπεραερισμου.. δεν γινεται σωστη ανταλλαγη διοξειδιου και οξυγονου με αποτελεσμα αυτο το αισθημα αποπραγματοποιησης.. ωστοσο οσον αφορα την διαταραχη δεν γνωριζω καθολου γιατι συμβαινει. αν μπορουσες δηλαδη να με διαφωτισεις πανω σε αυτο, γιατι λογικα θα το εχεις ψαξει το θεμα!
θυμαμαι στο φορουμ υπηρχε ενα μελος που βιωνε συχνες αποπραγματοποιησεις αλλα εχει πολυ καιρο να μπει..

----------


## Chronic Derealization Dis

Συνήθως πάνε ''πακέτο'' αυτά, πανικός-αγοραφοβία-αποπραγματοποίηση/αποπροσωποποίηση.
Τα ψυχολογικά θέματα που υπάρχουν σε εμένα τα αντιλήφθηκα όταν το σώμα μου άρχισε να αντιδρά στην όλη πίεση με σωματικά, όπως λες, ενοχλήματα. Ακολούθησε η γνωστή ''περιοδεία'' στα νοσοκομεία και σε κάθε είδους γιατρούς, μέχρι που αποκλείστηκε η οργανική παθολογία.
Η διαταραχή μου όπως σου είπα είναι χρόνια, δηλαδή σχεδόν συνεχώς παρούσα, με ''μικρά διαλείμματα'' και υφέσεις στην ένταση της συμπτωματολογίας. Όμως ναι, είναι μια καθημερινή αντίδραση του οργανισμού μου, η αποπραγματοποίηση.
Είναι εξοντωτικό, ναι...
Πολύ καλό το ότι έχεις απεξαρτηθεί. Λένε πως ένα μεγάλο ποσοστό, αν δεν κάνω λάθος το 1/3 των ανθρώπων, κάποια στιγμή στη ζωή του θα έρθει αντιμέτωπος με κρίση πανικού και/ή αποπραγματοποίηση.
Δεν υπάρχει ακόμη σαφής επιστημονική αιτιολογία του φαινομένου της αποπραγματοποίησης. Όπως σχεδόν κάθε ψυχολογική δυσλειτουργία, συνδέεται με εσωτερικές άλυτες συγκρούσεις και είναι αποτέλεσμα της προσπάθειας της ψυχής και του σώματος να αντισταθούν στην νοσηρότητά τους.
Ο ψυχισμός μας είναι μια άβυσσος... Μακάρι ο καθένας μας να βρει έγκαιρα την άκρη του νήματος, για να μπορέσει να ζει σε αρμονία με τον εαυτό του και την φύση...
Εγώ είμαι νέο μέλος σε αυτό το forum και το μήνυμα στο οποίο απάντησες το πρώτο μου. Δεν γνωρίζω και καλά τον τρόπο λειτουργίας του. Μακάρι οι άνθρωποι που υποφέρουν να βρίσκουν ένα απάγγειο στην συζήτηση εδώ πέρα.
Θέλεις να μοιραστείς μαζί μου τον τρόπο που αντιμετωπίζεις τα σωματικά (ή μη) συμπτώματά σου;
Θα μπορούσες να μου πεις το ψευδώνυμο του μέλους αυτού το οποίο αναφέρεις; Αν επιτρέπεται, φυσικά.
Μπράβο σου για την πορεία και την προσπάθειά σου ως εδώ.
:- )

----------


## ftatl

Νομιζω αν λες για αυτο το παθαινω πολλες φορες ειδικα οταν περνω καταθλιπτικα επεισοδια οντως ειναι φοβερο συναισθημα να μην μπορεις να προσδιορισεις τον εαυτο σου ειναι στην ουσια σαν να μην υπαρχεις και να υπαρχεις ταυτοχρονα. να μην μπορεις να χαρεις τιποτα.
θυμαμαι που ειχα παει σε ενα φαστφουνταδικο ημουν σαν χαμενη και δεν ηξερα τι ηθελα να παρω και να μου κανει η πωλητρια καλα δεν ξερεις τι θελεις να φας?

----------


## Chronic Derealization Dis

> Νομιζω αν λες για αυτο το παθαινω πολλες φορες ειδικα οταν περνω καταθλιπτικα επεισοδια οντως ειναι φοβερο συναισθημα να μην μπορεις να προσδιορισεις τον εαυτο σου ειναι στην ουσια σαν να μην υπαρχεις και να υπαρχεις ταυτοχρονα. να μην μπορεις να χαρεις τιποτα.
> θυμαμαι που ειχα παει σε ενα φαστφουνταδικο ημουν σαν χαμενη και δεν ηξερα τι ηθελα να παρω και να μου κανει η πωλητρια καλα δεν ξερεις τι θελεις να φας?


Χαίρεται, @ftatl.
Όπως τα περιγράφεις είναι.
Εξουθενωτικό συναίσθημα/σύμπτωμα που δεν σε αφήνει να χαρείς.
Καταλαβαίνω... Όσοι αντιμετωπίζουμε αυτό το πρόβλημα, έχουμε πολλές ανάλογες τέτοιες εμπειρίες ''χασίματος''.

----------


## ftatl

> Χαίρεται, @ftatl.
> Όπως τα περιγράφεις είναι.
> Εξουθενωτικό συναίσθημα/σύμπτωμα που δεν σε αφήνει να χαρείς.
> Καταλαβαίνω... Όσοι αντιμετωπίζουμε αυτό το πρόβλημα, έχουμε πολλές ανάλογες τέτοιες εμπειρίες ''χασίματος''.


ειπες σε παραπανω ποστ οτι δεν εχει βρεθει επιστημονικη αιτιολογια εγω φανατζομαι πως μπορει να προεχρεται απο ψυχολογικους παραγοντες ισως τραυματικες εμπειριες του παρελθοντος. εχεις κανει ποτε ψυχοθεραπεια?

----------


## Chronic Derealization Dis

> ειπες σε παραπανω ποστ οτι δεν εχει βρεθει επιστημονικη αιτιολογια εγω φανατζομαι πως μπορει να προεχρεται απο ψυχολογικους παραγοντες ισως τραυματικες εμπειριες του παρελθοντος. εχεις κανει ποτε ψυχοθεραπεια?


Καλησπέρα, @ftatl.
Έκανα και κάνω ψυχοθεραπεία.
Ο ψυχίατρος που συνεργάζομαι πιστεύει ότι η αποπραγματοποίηση είναι μια άμυνα του οργανισμού στο να βιώσει κάτι που είναι αντίθετο στα θέλω και στα πιστεύω του.
Δεν έχουμε βρει ακόμη τι μπορεί να είναι αυτό...
Έχεις δίκιο όμως, πιθανότατα τα αίτια είναι ψυχολογικά.

----------


## ftatl

> Καλησπέρα, @ftatl.
> Έκανα και κάνω ψυχοθεραπεία.
> Ο ψυχίατρος που συνεργάζομαι πιστεύει ότι η αποπραγματοποίηση είναι μια άμυνα του οργανισμού στο να βιώσει κάτι που είναι αντίθετο στα θέλω και στα πιστεύω του.
> Δεν έχουμε βρει ακόμη τι μπορεί να είναι αυτό...
> Έχεις δίκιο όμως, πιθανότατα τα αίτια είναι ψυχολογικά.


εχει δικιο ο ψυχιατρος ευχομαι να το βρεις συντομα και να μην ταλιπωρεισαι αλλο. Αλλα πιστευω αν μιλησεις και σε καποιον εμπιστο φιλο/η να εχεις περισσοτερη βοηθεια γτ μονοι μας εντελως δεν μπορουμε να αντιμετωπισουμε τιποτα. Χρειαζομαστε ανθρωπους γυρω μας να εμπιστευομαστε και να μας εμπιστευονται.

----------

